# What are you eating today?



## BIGJEFF

I taught this would be a good sequel to the other 2 quite popular treads!!

Tonight I'm eating a porc-scallops curry with mushrooms and snap peas!
I'm a pretty good cook but I don't always feel like cooking something complicated so I find something to make life easier
This one is one of my favorite finds:
http://www.somethingsouthafrican.com/Cooking_Sauces.html

They have all kinds of flavor and make preparing a meal very easy!!!

I should add that I'll be enjoying that with a bottle of Pinot Griggio


----------



## St Allie

just after 9am here,

I'm having cereal, milk and a chopped banana,


----------



## Wade E

Im thinking about skilleting some striped Bass but havent locked that in yet. im looking for something I have not had in some time now.


----------



## PPBart

Just sat down with a bowl of chicken & sausage jambalaya, along with a glass of muscadine wine -- about as home-grown as it gets around here(!)


----------



## Julie

Ribs, grated potato pancakes, zucchini chips and elderberry wine


----------



## Sparky

Chicken and Sausage Gumbo will be ready in 10 mins. Le Juene french bread. To wash it down, Obsidian Stout.


----------



## Loren

Walmart Pizza here, supreme, gooooooood. Loren


----------



## Wade E

Ended up throwing some Brats on the grill with some atomic turds on the side! Washed it down with my friends October fest brews, possibly one too many!


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Ended up throwing some Brats on the grill with some atomic turds on the side! Washed it down with my friends October fest brews, possibly one too many!



Good thing your home...


----------



## DaniJ323

I had Chicken teriyaki on the grill, with acorn squash, snap peas and homemake bread. Oh ya, of course...a glass or two of pino noir )


----------



## BIGJEFF

This morning, I boiled the turkey carcass I had saved last week to make a nice stockm then after atraining it, I added one 6lbs can of italian tomato & basil (blended), the rest of the turkey (I'd say about 2 cups), 2 ea cups of chopped celery, carrots, grean beans and onion, water and I let it simmer all after noon. I added 2 cups of minut rice 1 hr before supper time, salt, pepper & italian hers to taste and enjoyed with a tall glass of milk and home made bread I made last week-end


----------



## Wade E

Just had Ziti and meatballs with garlic bread and a greek salad.Washed it all down with a Sangiovese.


----------



## Tom

Just had homemade meatballs and "gravy". This was brought here from the family that "saved" our daughter and her dog from a pit bull attack 2 weeks ago.
We plan on having a "Thank You" party later for the good samaritans who helped during the attack.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, How is your daughter and her dog doing?


----------



## Tom

Dog is about 85%, Daughter has Post Traumatic Stress .. 
She has a hard time walking her dog any where near that spot
Butt, she/dog doing OK. It will all be ok sometime...bills piling up...


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Dog is about 85%, Daughter has Post Traumatic Stress ..
> She has a hard time walking her dog any where near that spot
> Butt, she/dog doing OK. It will all be ok sometime...bills piling up...



I can understand not wanting to walk the area again. I can remember my first dog bite as I was riding my bike some 40 years ago and exactly where it happened.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Tom said:


> Just had homemade meatballs and "gravy". This was brought here from the family that "saved" our daughter and her dog from a pit bull attack 2 weeks ago.
> We plan on having a "Thank You" party later for the good samaritans who helped during the attack.



I think I would have been having "Pit Balls" in stead of meatballs. Glad to hear everyone is recovering.

We had jalapeno poppers and green bean soup for lunch and fajitas for supper. Using up the last few things from the garden before the first hard frost takes it away.


----------



## Sirs

had a good cabbage casseroule, whole kernel corn and sweet carrots yummy.........lol oh just before dinner I had some skeeter pee and cheese went together pretty good.


----------



## JohnT

Had pork wellington, homemade spatzel, baby carrots, and red cabage (last night). 

Made some chocolate moose for dessert.


----------



## BIGJEFF

The kids picked today so spagetti it is!! (Not that i'm conplaining!!  )
whashinf it down with a Yellow tail Merlot


----------



## ffemt128

Stuffed Green Peppers.


----------



## Sirs

pork loin, zucchini,and sweet potatoes yummmy


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Stuffed Green Peppers.



Sounds good! Been years since I've had those.


----------



## PPBart

ffemt128 said:


> Stuffed Green Peppers.



Those are a regular menu item here -- wife makes up a bunch and freezes them, we just stick one or two in the microwave for a few minutes for a quick and delicious meal.


----------



## BIGJEFF

we had KD & Fried weinners....can't eat fancy everyday!


----------



## Julie

Wings at Six Pack with a glass of Spiced Pumpkin Beer. OMG I don't believe I was actually drinking a glass of beer.


----------



## Wade E

Venison loin slow cooked in BarbQ sauce with a can of corn.


----------



## jtstar

stuffed green peppers


----------



## DaniJ323

Salad, brussel sprouts, and leftover chicken casserole. Oh ya, and a half bottle of mezza luna red ;o)


----------



## jtstar

Taking the wife out for supper tonight it will be our 34th anniversary today looking forward to Prime Rib


----------



## jet

I'm broiling a mac'n'cheese as I write this.


----------



## BobF

Peanut butter on buttered toast - brisket in the smoker for later ...


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked up a beef tenderloin and will be preparing that for dinner, Sure wish Julie could of made it. She was to be coming up north t o got to Walkers but fell ill.


----------



## jtstar

The wife fixed home made chicken and noodles was a good day for it


----------



## Wade E

Chicken here also with mashed taters and mixed veggies.


----------



## DaniJ323

Still a bit hung over from a friends Halloween party last night. Not feeling up to cooking much so it was frozen pizza at our house tonight ;0) On good note my wine was a hit at the party :0)


----------



## Tom

Eating some of my homemade Chile and Rice for "snack".


----------



## JohnT

jtstar said:


> Taking the wife out for supper tonight it will be our 34th anniversary today looking forward to Prime Rib



Congrats!! 34 years? Fantastic!!!


----------



## BIGJEFF

Home made bread, cheeze, olive oil&wine vinegar, home made bread with wine....I love it when she doesn't fell like cooking


----------



## JohnT

BIGJEFF said:


> Home made bread, cheeze, olive oil&wine vinegar, home made bread with wine....I love it when she doesn't fell like cooking



Add a little cheese and some good Italian salimi to that and I will agree... Yum!


----------



## Hopleaf

Shiner Bock Beer Cheese soup, if I can muster the motivation to get off the computer and get it started...


----------



## countrygirl

popeyes


----------



## Wade E

Marinading some venison tenderloin in some Chianti as we speak and will make some bruschetta bread and steamed cauliflower. Not sure what Im going to drink with it yet.


----------



## jtstar

My wife is just starting to put solids in her stomach again after being sick so I made snow on the mountain for supper


----------



## Wade E

jtstar said:


> My wife is just starting to put solids in her stomach again after being sick so I made snow on the mountain for supper




What does that mean and hope your wife is getting better.


----------



## millwright01

Fresh venison backstraps wrapped in bacon tonight. Along with some steamed asparagus and turnips. Goes well with my New Zealand Merlot. My CFL team has just made the Grey Cup finals so that ends a perfect day!


----------



## jtstar

My wife will have to go in for surgury to correct the problem with her colon but she has to get over the infection first and then they want to wait for other test to be done so they don't have to do more then one operation so it might not take place until around Christmas time.



Wade E said:


> What does that mean and hope your wife is getting better.


----------



## Sirs

well just had rotisserie chicken with steamed broccolli and a glass of my Damson wine it is slowly getting smoother and slowly getting clearer


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Tried something new tonight. I was looking for something cheap, healthy, and easy. Went with Amish Oatmeal. It was really very good; I kept the recipe; will be making it agian for sure. I made it with chopped dried mango. 
Here's the recipe if you're interested


----------



## Sirs

what I love is a good barley vegatable soup oh talk about sooooooo good I normally eat way to much specially if it's got abit of heat to it you know spicewise with a big piece or 2 of good fresh bread.......... I'm in heaven then lol and whats good is it is cheap to make you can use fresh veggies or throw in canned either is good


----------



## Wade E

Stuffed Clams tonight, with a Pinot Grig. On the side was that Birds eye whole grain brown rice and some broccoli.


----------



## Sacalait

Fresh caught crappie (yesterday) plus shrimp will be fried for lunch.


----------



## MonsterZin

The cellar crew trade off cooking each day. Today is ceviche, yesterday was crabcake albondigas and last Friday was chilaquiles.


----------



## countrygirl

Sacalait said:


> Fresh caught crappie (yesterday) plus shrimp will be fried for lunch.



aah, man, that sounds awesome. hadn't had crappie since the spring...


----------



## Wade E

Just grilled up some burgs tonight with atomic buffalo turds and some veggie kabobs.


----------



## Sirs

buffalo turds????


----------



## Sirs

I know I've eat some odd things before but never been a turd eater don't care what animal it's from you guys up there in the cold must really have it hard to be eaten turds ......................


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> I know I've eat some odd things before but never been a turd eater don't care what animal it's from you guys up there in the cold must really have it hard to be eaten turds ......................



Yeah but collecting them is a challenge. The ten second rule does not apply so you know what that means? Being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Sirs

no 10 second rule in our house your lucky if it hits the floor we have 6 border collies if they don't get it or part of your hand then it isn't worth getting of course they do know when mom hollers noooooooooooo that it better be left alone or they get bit.

also a black cat who thinks Gwen(my wife) is his mom really she bottle fed him, of course he doesn't really count he only likes tuna in the can or fresh deer meat which me and him have had to have conferences about


----------



## Wade E

Atomic Buffalo Turds> Jalapenos stuffed with Cheddar Cheese and then Cocktail wienies. This was a recipe on http://www.homebrewtalk.com/


----------



## Runningwolf

Jalapeno poppers! I love em.


----------



## Wade E

Basically except these are grilled and not breaded.


----------



## Sirs

friends of mine love my plum jam with them they beg for it lol


----------



## Wade E

Turkey, stuffing, mashed taters, cranberry sauce, green bean casserole, dinner rolls, and Key Lime pie for desert.


----------



## Julie

Last year I made a Turducken, which was really good but I don't think the duck imparted enought flavor to justify the $30 I spent on it. So this year it will be Turken and roasting another turkey on the grill, unstuffed and with mesquite seasonings, butter corn, green bean casserole, carmelized sweet potatoes, cole slaw, mashed potatoes & gravy and stuffing all served with a bottle of riesling and pumpkin spice wine, dessert will be pumpkin pie and pumpkin cheese cake and Dan's Ice Wine. Whew, that's a lot of food, well I'm not cooking again for awhile


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie have you ever made beer butt chicken on the grill. I did a few turkeys that way using fresh apple cider. Pretty dang good! What is turken?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie have you ever made beer butt chicken on the grill. I did a few turkeys that way using fresh apple cider. Pretty dang good! What is turken?



Yes I have never thought about doing a turkey that way. Turken is a approx. 23 # turkey that you debone the cavity (leave the legs and wings on) add a layer of stuffing then a boneless chicken breast with your favorite chicken rub then another layer of stuffing, sew it shut and then roast it in the over for about 5 hours. I'll post up pics layer tonight.


----------



## Wade E

Actually I forgot to add the caramelized sweet potatoes as my Mom always makes that and brings it over but it kind of worked out anyways as she cooked it but then forgot to bring it over anyway! Hehehe. She'll freeze them and we'll eat them for Christmas instead. She makes them the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirs

leftoverssssssssssss lol


----------



## Wade E

I here that but I love the old turkey sandwhich with stuffing on it and a tad of cranberry sauce!


----------



## frohe

Wade E said:


> Ended up throwing some Brats on the grill with some atomic turds on the side! Washed it down with my friends October fest brews, possibly one too many!



mmmmm... turds... which peppers did ya use? I use serannos.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

My wife is cookin' up a mess of collard greens, then she's gonna make some corn bread. Damnation, i'm a lucky man!


----------



## Julie

*What's everyone eating tomorrow?*

I am making pizza and wings. Best Christmas dinner ever!


----------



## Runningwolf

Now I now which house I'm going to. Is mike doing the wings on the grill?


----------



## Julie

1/2 on the grill deep fry the other 1/2


----------



## RedNeckWino

Just finished roasted chicken covered in cream of mushroom with leaks added, red skin taters mashed and asparagus. White Zin/peach to drink.


----------



## corntassel

I made a seafood gumbo will eat it over rice . Grand son made an apple pie from scratch including the crust. Havent decided what wine to serve with it. While we open presents tonight will open a bottle of cherry port.


----------



## Tom

In a few hours I will start smoking my beef brisket. Low and slow here. I plan on 14 hours in the smoker.
Just finished marinading the turkey which will be added early morning to be smoked and finished with the brisket.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

2 words

Sausage Balls.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ham sandwiches were good tonight but my mouth is still watering thinking about Julies wings!


----------



## Wade E

frohe said:


> mmmmm... turds... which peppers did ya use? I use serannos.


 
I use Jalepenos but only make these when they have the bigger ones, the Serrano peppers are a good idea though.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Ham sandwiches were good tonight but my mouth is still watering thinking about Julies wings!



Oh you know where I live and you know I am making enough food to feed an army. Come on down!


----------



## Tom

just put the brisket in the smoker.


----------



## Sirs

baked ham and sweet potatoes


----------



## jtstar

Made chip beef gravy over biscuits


----------



## RedNeckWino

Italian sausage/potato calzone, steamed corn, and empty the partial bottles of wine from yesterdays Christmas party.


----------



## jtstar

cooked up a meat loaf with baked potatoe on the side for supper


----------



## PPBart

Leftovers: Honey-baked ham, fried turkey, gumbo, shrimp-corn soup, lots of other stuff... more sweets than I could list (personally, ! don't eat them anyway).


----------



## Catfish

Eating some chicken lip dip with home made chips.


Are any of you familiar with Chicken Lips or Chicken lip dip? They are a big hit in the midwest. Actually there has been a few shops opened up that only sell chicken lips. They are good!

Ill post recipe in recipe thread


----------



## Tom

Do tell. What are chicken lips?


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Do tell. What are chicken lips?



breaded boneless chicken breasts, w/buffalo style sauce


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang they do sound good. Tom here is the link


----------



## mxsteve625

Leftovers and MORE leftovers


----------



## Flem

This evening we'll be having spaghetti with Redtrk's homemade sauce and a bottle of djrockinsteve's Merlot. Ahhhh!, it doesn't get any better than this.

Mike



Cheers!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Flem said:


> This evening we'll be having spaghetti with Redtrk's homemade sauce and a bottle of djrockinsteve's Merlot. Ahhhh!, it doesn't get any better than this. Mike



That doesn't sound bad. I was just thinking what can I make for dinner tonight. Toss in some garlic cheese bread and you got yourself a meal. Great idea.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> This evening we'll be having spaghetti with Redtrk's homemade sauce and a bottle of djrockinsteve's Merlot. Ahhhh!, it doesn't get any better than this.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



That's our plan for tomorrow night. Tonight will be leftover beef stew.


----------



## Flem

Well, dinner is over. Redtrk's spaghetti sauce was excellent (I'm assuming his lovely wife made it---haha). Thanks again Rick. I want to order another jar.
I'm still enjoying djrockinsteve's Merlot. Was it a kit? What kit was it? My first kit is the RJS Winery Series Washington Merlot. Yours said '09 on the bottle. When did you pitch the yeast? If mine comes close to yours, I'll be ecstatic. Thank you!

Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

I also had redtrk's spaghetti sauce with meatballs tonight. It was excellent. Thank you!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Ditto. Only we had it with ground turkey. This sauce would rock a lasagna. Dan whatta ya say we take a road trip and pick up a case or two?

Any chance of a recipe Rick. It was really good and I'm saving the jar and lid for you.


----------



## ibglowin

Ivar's Clam Chowder base stock from Costco (with extra clams!) Sourdough Bread, salted butter and of course some Michaelena Chardonnay!


----------



## abefroman

Octopus boiled, broiled and then sautéed in an evoo and jalapeño wine sauce with herbs.


----------



## jtstar

Prime Rib with home grown sweet corn with green tomato mince meat pie for dessert


----------



## Wade E

Hehehe, I just had a Jennie O turkey log with Brown rice and garlic bread!!!


----------



## abefroman

Dollar tacos.


----------



## Runningwolf

fpiki said:


> Lunch at work here is a turkey sandwich and a bottle of Snapple that I had to get a coworker to open. :-\



Fpiki, Welcome to the forum. How about going to the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself. Do you currently make wine or wish to make wine?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes to both........ 



Runningwolf said:


> Do you currently make wine or wish to make wine?


----------



## Loren

Jambaya with smoked sausage, fresh sweet corn and swiss chard from my garden. yum yum Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

Loren said:


> Jambaya with smoked sausage, fresh sweet corn and swiss chard from my garden. yum yum Loren



Alright now you guys in the south are being down right rude. First someone posts pictures of green grass and now Loren is eating fresh chard from his garden. LOL I still have 20" of snow in my yard and snow piles 5' high from snow blowing.


----------



## Julie

Decided to try my hand at homemade perogies. Wow, these were awesome. Made some with hamburger, mushrooms, onions and Jack&Jill cheese, and some with saurkraut and keilbasa (both from the local meat market) and some with bacon, mashed potatoes and chedder cheese. All served with a glass of Niagara.


----------



## Oracus

Italian Deli sub sandwich.


----------



## 2PUPs

Going to Have chicken in a four cheese alfredo sauce served over Linguini fini , with garlic bread . For desert I went all out , strawberry filled twinkies  .

Jeff


----------



## Julie

2PUPs said:


> Going to Have chicken in a four cheese alfredo sauce served over Linguini fini , with garlic bread . For desert I went all out , strawberry filled twinkies  .
> 
> Jeff



I'm hungry


----------



## 2PUPs

Julie said:


> I'm hungry



If ya can make it to Boston by noon ya welcome to chow down with us .


----------



## 2PUPs

Today we are having Fajitas with mexican rice . For desert it will be Chocolate fudge ice cream over a brownie .


----------



## Rock

We are having Lasagna with grilled venison and i ve been hitting the skeeter pee.


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Brought the boys green chile smothered burritos =)


----------



## Wade E

Fried chicken, wild rice, and cauliflower/broccoli mix.


----------



## Julie

grilled halibut with a cilantro sauce, baked mac & cheese, green beans and reisling


----------



## jtstar

Homemade chicken and noodles and Zucchini wine


----------



## ibglowin

You had me at grilled Halibut! 



Julie said:


> grilled halibut with a cilantro sauce, baked mac & cheese, green beans and reisling


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> You had me at grilled Halibut!



LOL, nothing better


----------



## Runningwolf

OH I'd take a medium rare steak on the grill anyday!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> OH I'd take a medium rare steak on the grill anyday!



roflmao, I bet Sue would take the halibut. We had a talk about you and Mike yesterday you know.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok you little sh*t start talking (on a pm of coarse). Sue hates sea food and I am limited. Remember I am beef and potatoes. I don't do veggies either.


----------



## Tom

I cooked Corned Beef and cabbage with carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Ok you little sh*t start talking (on a pm of coarse). Sue hates sea food and I am limited. Remember I am beef and potatoes. I don't do veggies either.



ROFLMAO, yea I know, Mike is beef and potatoes as well, he constantly tells me that he is second generation Irish. AND I bet I can get Sue to eat Hailbut, I got Mike to eat it!!!!


----------



## Wade E

I just finished scarfing down some culinary cuisine!!! Picture rolling hills of sauce with a light dusting of Pecorino Romano over a nice crispy crust, This masterpiece is called....




















































Fried Dough! Yummmmmm


----------



## Julie

Mike's famous Ribs with a bowl of Ribble soup, baked mac and cheese and Muscadine Noble. It was heaven.


----------



## 2PUPs

This is what we are having today , its a Bacon Bomb , for sides we havin peach beans and slaw . Dessert it wil be , tahdah .... yodels .


----------



## Julie

2pups, is that ALL bacon or is their something different in the center?

Having wings with a couple of different sauces, full count fries and reisling.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am guessing it is a steak wraped in bacaon sitting on a smoker. Dang these guys know how to cook.


----------



## Wade E

Shepherds Pie! MMMMMMMM


----------



## jtstar

Runningwolf said:


> I am guessing it is a steak wraped in bacaon sitting on a smoker. Dang these guys know how to cook.



I looked it up on the internet and it is sausage and bacon rolled up and wrapped in more bacon


----------



## 2PUPs

1-1/2 LB of ground pork flatened to 1/2 or so , diced green and red pepper , diced onion , shredded cheese . Sprinkle the pork with yer fave BBQ rub a lil BBQ sauce over that . put yer diced vegis on it sprinkle shredded cheese and roll her up . Sprinkle the outside with more rub and basket weave bacon round the pork , put BBQ sauce over bacon and smoke away .


----------



## RedNeckWino

Up here we call it bacon explosion. You will understand the explosion part the next day. Best smoked dinner ever created. 8 pounds of pork, onions and sharp cheddar and pepper jack cheese in the middle. Smoked over apricot and peach wood with a peach glaze under the last coat of BBQ sauce.


----------



## 2PUPs

RedNeckWino said:


> Up here we call it bacon explosion. You will understand the explosion part the next day. Best smoked dinner ever created. 8 pounds of pork, onions and sharp cheddar and pepper jack cheese in the middle. Smoked over apricot and peach wood with a peach glaze under the last coat of BBQ sauce.



You aint kiddin bout the next day , lol .


----------



## Wade E

WTMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *W*ay *t*oo *m*uch *I*nfo!!!!!!!


----------



## RedNeckWino




----------



## AlFulchino

breakfast...


----------



## Julie

Going out for breakfast, Mike's buying!


----------



## Wade E

Mike being your husband right!!! Isnt that like me paying for my own lunch? hehehehe


----------



## Julie

Yes that he and we are "our" money, "his" money and "my" money. The first thing we decided on when we first got together was never to fight over money. His paycheck is his, mine is mine. Works great! So today, Mike's buying


----------



## AlFulchino

gee that sounds so socialist....ugh i better get off to the winery...


----------



## Wade E

Nothing like some simple grilled cheese sandwhiches and home made chicken soup.


----------



## Julie

took a london broil, cubed it, fried it and made some steak sandwiches with sauted green peppers and onions. Very tasty.


----------



## Sirs

we had homemade chicken pot pie or it should be called chicken monsterpan pie lol


----------



## 2PUPs

Tonight I am gonna use the ol gas grill to do some bacon wrapped filet mignons from omaha steak , along with some smashee taters , grilled asparagus in butter and garlic in a foil wrap . Also going to open our first bottle of our Wht Zin .

Jeff


----------



## Flem

Set a place for me too, please.


----------



## 2PUPs

Flem said:


> Set a place for me too, please.



If ya can get here by 5pm , it will be waitn


----------



## Flem

My Jet is in the shop. Thanks anyway!


----------



## 2PUPs

Flem said:


> My Jet is in the shop. Thanks anyway!



Whats that , you dont have a spare jet , isnt that like not havin a spare hydrometer ,


----------



## Runningwolf

Just made some Quesadillas. Best little machine I ever bought for $17.00 at Target.


----------



## Wade E

Burgs on the grill with sliced jalapenos and Colby cheese. Homemade fries on the side and some store bought slaw.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Lasagne (Homemade) and a bottle of a test blend (1 of 5 variations). Another wine the wife loves. She can't wait for the other 4.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve no weddings today or are you done already?


----------



## djrockinsteve

We have a reprieve today and next Sat. I think that's it aside from Doug's party for the year. We've had 5 this year to date I believe.

I enjoy it from time to time. I get to work on some stuff.


----------



## Tom

Taco's tonight

Tomorrow spinach lasagna Sunday


----------



## Julie

Went to North Country Brewery tonight. Mike has been dying for their Elk burgers and guess what........they don't have them anymore  but they did substitute with red venison which he says were awesome.

I had their black angus burger, which is pretty good. They are a micro brewery, so Mike had the Firehouse Red (Irish Red) and I had a glass of Vignoles and Stueben both came from Winfield Winery.

Good Supper.


----------



## Flem

Went to the Olive Garden with wife, son and his friend.


----------



## ibglowin

Home made pizza. 2 kinds.

One supreme with pepperoni, pancetta, onions, artichokes, shrooms, kalimata olives, roasted red peppers, grated mozzarella, provolone cheese.

One thin crust, with (real) goat cheese, shrooms, onions, fresh spinach.

The spinach one was hands down the winner. Simple and the goat cheese is to die for good.

Washed it all down with a bottle of my CC Showcase Yakima Valley Merlot.

Good stuff!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Pizza and wine a great combo. Especially home made....both


----------



## Runningwolf

Made Pizza tonight and had some friends over. We had Vignoles and Country Apple to drink. Then we went to the basement to sample wines to be bottled. It was a nice evening and one of the shockingly good wines was the Orange Chocolate port (Wades favorite,not) at only about 7 months.


----------



## Julie

LOL, Dan, I made pizza tonight as well but I had Muscadine Red with it, this is awesome. ROFLMAO, I made sure Doug knew this while he was drinking his Merlot and eating spaghetti!


----------



## Wade E

Julie, did you have Vign oles last night? I threw some steaks out on the grill along with some yellow and red peppers and squash and Red onion. Theres nothing beter then grilled veggies!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Julie, did you have Vign oles last night? I threw some steaks out on the grill along with some yellow and red peppers and squash and Red onion. Theres nothing beter then grilled veggies!!!



Did I post that? yes I did with a black angus burger. And yes there is nothing better than grilled veggies. We usually do grilling thru the winter but we got so much snow we couldn't get to the grill this year. I am so glad that is done, and it is back to grillin


----------



## Runningwolf

I'll take grilled shrimp over veggies


----------



## Wade E

Thats right dan doesnt do veggies! Dan, I really do love veggies on the grill and actually might just choose them over shrimp but it would only be because I dont grill shrimp. I usually eat them before they have a chance to get grilled!! LOL


----------



## Julie

ok, I'll take the grilled shrimp with the grilled veggies.


----------



## jtstar

Started the eveing off with a red wine from Windy Ridge vineyard then topped it off with a grilled porterhouse steak that was smoked with apple wood and potatoe salad on the side and finished with a brownie right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream on top


----------



## Wade E

Desert here was Stop & Shop Chocolate Truffle Bomb! If anyone sees this in there store I implore you to try it, it is soooooooo goooooood and I usually dont like store bought cakes.


----------



## roblloyd

I had mostly junk today. Was too busy to stop and eat anything worthy of posting.

You couldn't grill this winter for snow? That's a lame excuse! Unless you don't have a snow blower, then I understand. I always have the grill and the smoker ready to go.

We do lots of grilled veggies but usually toss them with balsamic vinegar, salt & pepper and a little EVO. Then grill them on the grill wok. Can't wait for summer produce to arrive.


----------



## Julie

No we don't have a snowblower, we have a quad and a plow but snow has been gone and we are cookin now.


----------



## Wade E

I agree with Rob. I have my grill on my deck and as much s it sucks I shovel a path to the grill at least to do some cooking. I usually do the whole deck but sometimes I just cant and my wife is worse them me! Dont worry Rob, Im sure all of have those junk days, I know we do.


----------

